# Cabinets below 3K



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2013)

These are the budget & excellent cabinets under 3k 

5 Awesome PC cabinets priced below Rs 3,000


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 29, 2013)

Elite 344 and CM N200 are m-ATX formfactors, rest are ATX. I think Elite 344 is phased out. X1 doesn't seem to have top mount for 240mm radiators. Bitfenix and Corsair (I think 200R comes in this price range?) is skipped. Looking at the pictures which seems obvious that they were ripped off from the websites of the respected manufacturers, I seriously doubt the writer (I maybe wrong on this part) has put a system together with the same parts, and if he did- its weird that he didn't use those pics as a reference to show cable management.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 29, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Elite 344 and CM N200 are m-ATX formfactors, rest are ATX. I think Elite 344 is phased out. X1 doesn't seem to have top mount for 240mm radiators. Bitfenix and Corsair (I think 200R comes in this price range?) is skipped. Looking at the pictures which seems obvious that they were ripped off from the websites of the respected manufacturers, I seriously doubt the writer (I maybe wrong on this part) has put a system together with the same parts, and if he did- its weird that he didn't use those pics as a reference to show cable management.


nzxt source 210  and nzxt source 210 elite are not in the list too.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 30, 2013)

IMO Bad article. No actual testing appears to be done. Just a spec comparison of some sort.


----------

